# BlurCamera with CM4DX? Possible?



## thevdude (Jul 27, 2011)

Is there anyway to get the blurcamera working with CM4DX? Has anyone tried? I use my phone to take a lot of pictures, and other than the camera I love CM4DX. D: If we can't get blur camera working, what are my other options? Right now I just restored back to the rooted gingerbread I put on it when I got it, but I really liked CM4DX. MIUI was alright, but again I couldn't take pictures how I'd like to. CM4DX has a great gallery. Maybe we can rewrite blurcamera to get it working? I mean, we could deodex it, decompile it, and hack at it for a while, right?


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

Have you tried the camera fix zip file here? http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1073-Camera-Camcorder-Torch-Fix-for-CM4DX

It worked for me!


----------



## Superdroid (Jun 30, 2011)

I use the fix mentioned abobve and the MIUI camera, works real well.

get it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15307536&postcount=167

A couple of things to know about the MIUI camera.
1. set resolution to anything less than wide screen or you will only see a black screen.
2. if you use the physical camera button the flash will not work, if you need flash use the soft button.
3. set the focus to auto it works quite well.
4. you still have to apply the camera fix.

I find this camera has real good image and video quality, I took several shots in average light and imported them into Photoshop CS5 and with a bit of sharpening and a few other adjustments the image was pretty impressive.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

thevdude said:


> Is there anyway to get the blurcamera working with CM4DX? Has anyone tried? I use my phone to take a lot of pictures, and other than the camera I love CM4DX. D: If we can't get blur camera working, what are my other options? Right now I just restored back to the rooted gingerbread I put on it when I got it, but I really liked CM4DX. MIUI was alright, but again I couldn't take pictures how I'd like to. CM4DX has a great gallery. Maybe we can rewrite blurcamera to get it working? I mean, we could deodex it, decompile it, and hack at it for a while, right?


u actually cant use the blur camera on cm4dx because it needs the blur framework which is not included in cm. and the camera fix will not fix the problem of a blur camera not working. its made so that the AOSP camera is working in CM4DX


----------



## rpmm70 (Jul 5, 2011)

It is possible to get the Blur Camera on CM7. I am using the zip from HERE. It works well, but it doesn't take you to the Gallery since the Blur Gallery is not installed.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

That link is long since dead. Any chance of you uploading the zip to mediafire?

EDIT: Never mind. It's on the very last page of that thread.


----------

